# Need somewhere for my pics



## luckydog (Jul 11, 2003)

HELP!!!

PBase has suddenly changed it's rules/systems etc and now unless you pay you can't even link images into other forums. I have now discovered why my pictures are no longer posting into the forum and frustrating the heck out of me and those who wish to lookat them.

Suggestions on where to go???

I do want to do my own site but i have no idea how to actually create it! I have had no exposure to HTML or anything. I feel my world collapsing in around me....Aaaarrrggghhhhh!


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 11, 2003)

Well if want some where to hotlink from try http://lycos.co.uk.  I think they are the best site for a free website with some mysql databases.  I know there are others out there but they give you a space to mess around with.  I remeber someone posting about http://www.diary-x.com/ also.


----------



## Darfion (Jul 11, 2003)

There's also yahoo geocities where you get "page wizards" to help you build your site.  Don't think you'll be able to show any pics on here but you will be able to link to them.  Here's the link.. http://www.geocities.com


----------



## manda (Jul 11, 2003)

Ive mentioned snapfish.com before but i used to use envy.nu to build pages.
not sure if they still allow you to link pics.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 11, 2003)

http://www.fortunecity.com. It allows outside loading which is what you'd need when posting photos on this forum.


----------

